# RF DSM amps to power 4 8" 4 ohm dvc's?



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Aug 21, 2017)

So, I'm planning an old school install in my 97 Ram. I scored 4 RF 8" DVC's and would like to use some of my old amps to power them. I have a punch 4080 and a power 50.2 available right now. Could possibly add a 200 dsm if it would be better. I'm leaning towards the power, but am not sure if i should run it 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohm bridged. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

The power output should be the same whether 1-ohm stereo -or- 2-ohm bridged. I have 4 of the DSM-era Punch amps myself. Depending on coil configurations of your 4 RF 8's, the 4080 may give you the most output, although there's an amp dyno video on YouTube showing a Punch 200 doing 892 Watts.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

2ohm would be more stable and give you more head room, if you do run 1ohm be sure you have some large power and ground cables of the amps and great cooling so the amp or amps will handle the stress better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I would load that 50.2 down as far as it can go. It was meant for very low impedance loads and that's how to unleash the power it has. Like an Orion HCCA. 1 ohm bridged should not be a problem for that amp. If I recall, it can do 0.25 ohm stereo and 0.5 ohm bridged.


----------

